# Load leveling: Air Lift or better springs



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

As time goes by and I can afford it, Im upgrading my truck like most of us do.

My next step is to upgrade the rear suspension so when I haul loads or my camping trailer it doesnt sag as much.

Im not looking to increase the payload capacity, just to level it out with what I current haul. Mostly a water tank in the back and camping in the summer.

There are two options I have found, Air lift kit oe heavier rear springs.

Who have used either or for their truck. Advantages or disadvantages. What affects the ride more as well for everyday driving. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm running Deaver Add-a-Leafs now (AAL). The ride is much better than my Stock Nismo suspension, but I do have a lift up front as well, so that alone might be too much rake. 

I used to run an Air Lift load leveler in the past which was adjustable from the dash & on the fly. Only drawback to air bags of that type is that you will need limiting straps so when the axle is off of the ground it won't rip the bags apart. From what I hear to date, Air Lift does not make one for a 2nd Gen Frontier yet ('05 and up). 

Now if you go with the Deavers, I suggest a 2in spacer up front as a starting price point. If you go higher you should also consider aftermarket Upper Control Arms (UCAs) to avoid UCA contact, longer shocks and extended brake & ABS lines (more money). 

All depends on how much lift you want, if you want larger tires and what you want to spend. Just a guess, but I think you can get started for around $300-350 for spacers & AALs done yourself. My old Air Lift cost me $99 done myself. 

Both rode very nicely with the edge going to the bags since I could lower the rear for loading/unloading then press a button and level it out while increasing payload which the AALs can't do. Although, since I go off road I wanted something simpler (no electronics) and better suited for the rocks and prerunning. Hope that helps...

Z aka "Flight Junkie"


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> I'm running Deaver Add-a-Leafs now (AAL). The ride is much better than my Stock Nismo suspension, but I do have a lift up front as well, so that alone might be too much rake.
> 
> I used to run an Air Lift load leveler in the past which was adjustable from the dash & on the fly. Only drawback to air bags of that type is that you will need limiting straps so when the axle is off of the ground it won't rip the bags apart. From what I hear to date, Air Lift does not make one for a 2nd Gen Frontier yet ('05 and up).
> 
> ...


I think you mis read or I didnt explain what I wanted. Im not looking to any lift. All I want is to have my truck level when I haul loads instead of sagging like it does under heavy (allthough within weight range)

What you suggested sounds like someone who has their truck lifted or is going to lift, which I dont and wont be doing

Your suggestions do help, and from some more research I think Im going for the springs more than the airbags. Less mainatenance and less things to go wrong


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No, I understood. Load Leveling = No Lift (usually).

I just gave you the rundown on my personal experience with what I have used as you requested for each. Just so happens that what you want and what I did it for are not the same for each of my two stated experiences. 

I did the bags to help payload and I did the AALs for lift/off-roading/mudders.

Sorry to confuse you. Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> No, I understood. Load Leveling = No Lift (usually).
> 
> I just gave you the rundown on my personal experience with what I have used as you requested for each. Just so happens that what you want and what I did it for are not the same for each of my two stated experiences.
> 
> ...


No worries. I guess I should of put air bags instead of air lift. You can get air bags that just do load leaveling as well.

Ya I dont know enough about lift kits to wory about even looking into it. Sounds like the cost is fairly high, and since this is a family truck, I will stick with the factory height

Im getting the springs quoted about $600 installed. Not sure what the costs would be in the states compared to Canada


----------

